# Glacern 2.5" 45 deg face mill, ETM ER32 R8 collet set, Iscar and Hertel review



## coolidge (Dec 23, 2014)

*Project: Machine a T nut for my new Aloris BXA QCTP to fit the Grizzly G4003G lathe*

*Glacern 2.5" 45 deg face mill* - I loaded it with Iscar SEHT 1204AFN IC928 PVD TiAlN coated inserts. Iscar says "recommended for interrupted cut and heavy operations". Spindle speed 400-600 rpm, .050 depth of cut. I'm quite happy with the Glacern face mill, this included face milling 2" wide material in a single pass. These Iscar inserts chugged right through the steel, I could have increased spindle speed further but didn't feel like listening to the mill gear head go WHAAAAAAA at umpteen decibels. I fed it manually with the hand wheel. I got nice blue chips when fed faster, I backed off the feed to shiny chips when I took a hot chip to the arm. These Iscar inserts won't produce a mirror finish but the finish was pretty decent considering I didn't even bother with taking a finish pass, I just hogged it to size. The inserts still look new.

*ETM ER32 collet set *- So the 1/2 end mill turned true and machined fine but the OD of the collect holder wobbles noticeably. I had one of these before years ago and I don't remember it wobbling, I will look into this further tomorrow. The Hertel coated 1/2 inch end mill chewed through the steel at .356 depth of cut .050 per pass with no difficulty at all and produced a decent finish. I had the spindle speed down fairly slow, I only have one of these end mills for steel and wanted to make sure I finished this T nut project. I'd buy more of these now that I have used them.

Here I have milled the T nut blank to width to try out the Glacern face mill.




The facing is now complete.




Here's the final machining of the T nut.




All done, it fits the Grizzly G4003G perfectly! Tomorrow I can finally install the Aloris QCTP and try out the new beast Aloris #71 parting tool!


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2014)

That turned out great.

I too just machined my new "T" blank that came with my Dorian QCTP. I had modified the one that came on my PM-1340GT originally because I didn't have my mill yet. I figured once the mill showed up I would machine it. Well I finally made time over the weekend to knock out the new "T".


----------



## compsurge (Dec 23, 2014)

Nice work. I've been looking for steel cutting inserts (SEHW geometry?) for for my 3" FM45. I will confirm the SEHT Korloy inserts for aluminum are beautiful. I bought a 10pk on eBay shipped from South Korea for less than half of Glacern's price. Thanks for the review.

Would you mind posting a shot of your mill's stand? Also, what is the mill you are using?


----------



## coolidge (Dec 23, 2014)

Sure here's the stand, the mill used is a Charter Oak 12z. Those are Footmaster casters with integrated leveling pads, the 'ratcheting' model its like a built in ratcheting wrench that telescopes out for raising/lowering the level pads. VERY happy I got the ratcheting caster vs the thumbwheel they work awesome. I built the stand myself, those rubber isolation pads I cut from 1/8" rubber sheet from a local hardware store. I used a 3/4" leather punch to cut out the holes.




Here you see the ladder that bolts onto the back of the stand for mounting electrical panels and such.




The mill.


----------



## zmotorsports (Dec 23, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Sure here's the stand, the mill used is a Charter Oak 12z. Those are Footmaster casters with integrated leveling pads, the 'ratcheting' model its like a built in ratcheting wrench that telescopes out for raising/lowering the level pads. VERY happy I got the ratcheting caster vs the thumbwheel they work awesome. I built the stand myself, those rubber isolation pads I cut from 1/8" rubber sheet from a local hardware store. I used a 3/4" leather punch to cut out the holes.
> 
> View attachment 90461
> 
> ...



Very nice looking equipment you have there.


----------



## compsurge (Dec 23, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Sure here's the stand, the mill used is a Charter Oak 12z. Those are Footmaster casters with integrated leveling pads, the 'ratcheting' model its like a built in ratcheting wrench that telescopes out for raising/lowering the level pads. VERY happy I got the ratcheting caster vs the thumbwheel they work awesome. I built the stand myself, those rubber isolation pads I cut from 1/8" rubber sheet from a local hardware store. I used a 3/4" leather punch to cut out the holes.
> 
> View attachment 90461
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. I'm looking at building something similar and that is an attractive design! Now that I see it, I seem to remember a thread on it. I'll have to browse some...


----------



## Stonebriar (Dec 24, 2014)

coolidge said:


> *Project: Machine a T nut for my new Aloris BXA QCTP to fit the Grizzly G4003G lathe*
> 
> *Glacern 2.5" 45 deg face mill* - I loaded it with Iscar SEHT 1204AFN IC928 PVD TiAlN coated inserts. Iscar says "recommended for interrupted cut and heavy operations". Spindle speed 400-600 rpm, .050 depth of cut. I'm quite happy with the Glacern face mill, this included face milling 2" wide material in a single pass. These Iscar inserts chugged right through the steel, I could have increased spindle speed further but didn't feel like listening to the mill gear head go WHAAAAAAA at umpteen decibels. I fed it manually with the hand wheel. I got nice blue chips when fed faster, I backed off the feed to shiny chips when I took a hot chip to the arm. These Iscar inserts won't produce a mirror finish but the finish was pretty decent considering I didn't even bother with taking a finish pass, I just hogged it to size. The inserts still look new.
> 
> ...



I am interested.  Let us know how that Aloris parting tool works.

Rick


----------



## coolidge (Dec 24, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> Very nice looking equipment you have there.



Thanks Z although though guys keep buying these larger lathes giving me lathe envy lol.


----------



## coolidge (Dec 24, 2014)

Will do Rick, probably today. The new Bison 6 jaw chuck arrived yesterday as well "jawdrop: but couldn't even unbox it, dang insurance adjuster called to say they are totaling my 2013 Ford F150 FX4 so I'm scrambling now trying to figure out what to buy next.


----------

